# North Yorkshire



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Heading up to Rosedale Abbey, North Yorkshire, in a months or so. Last time we went up Roasters in Scarbrorough was recommended to me & the coffee was very good. Does anybody know of any other good coffee shops along the east coast or North Yorkshire area?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

It's a bit sparse up this way unfortunately. Hoxton north in harrogate is good and a few places in york. Rounton's new cafe in middlesbrough has just opened but there's nothing on the coast that I know of


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

mmmatron said:


> It's a bit sparse up this way unfortunately. Hoxton north in harrogate is good and a few places in york. Rounton's new cafe in middlesbrough has just opened but there's nothing on the coast that I know of


Cheers, thanks for the reply. Will check those out!


----------

